
Ask HN: Who Is Hiring (For Freelance/Part Time Remote Work) February 2011. - RDDavies
I figure this would be useful for those of us who work 9-5s for BigCo, Incs, but would like to be involved with startups/other more interesting work in our off-hours.
======
dawson
We're looking to hire a freelance (remote) designer (UI in form of PSD,
Wireframes or HTML) to create a stunning design for our product. The product
is a way for NHS patients to interact with their doctors and support groups,
we are well funded and already have trials in place with the NHS - looking to
launch Q3 this year. This product will be used by millions of people.

I need someone to help me craft the entire look and feel of our product, we'd
love for you to involved in all aspects of design: from branding, to user
experience, to designing the individual user interface elements on each part
of our website. Our dream person is someone insanely passionate about web
design, and wants to make software that is tradditionally terrible, awesome
(medical software is usually worse than enterprise software).

This is our fourth hire, and our first non-developer role.

P.S. thank you pclark for writing/proof reading the above :)

~~~
pclark
These guys are going to win, I highly recommend applying if you care about
design, and especially if you care about this market.

------
timr
The _other_ February jobs posts, from barely two weeks ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2161368>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2161360>

The number of these posts is getting a little ridiculous.

~~~
Kilimanjaro
It was proposed long time ago to only submit posts like these on the first
days of the month, and we were doing fine. Don't break that rule, March is
just a couple of weeks away.

~~~
pan69
Yeah! Don't break the rules man! What were you thinking???

(that's sarcasm of course)

------
nfriedly
This might be a good place for a link to the HN Contractors spreadsheet:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clV...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en#gid=0)

It was discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1262467>

And turned into a website: <http://hnhackers.com> (discussion for that here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1262467> )

~~~
dstein
<http://hnhackers.com>

I don't understand the point of this site. A list of random programmers isn't
a very good way for a potential employer to find qualified applicants.

~~~
nfriedly
Op, I put up the wrong link to the hnhackers.com discussion thread - it should
have been <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1264544>

I think the rational was to make it searchable and less prone to abuse than
the spreadsheet.

------
bravura
MetaOptimize is hiring contractors for exciting project work building _real-
world NLP + ML systems_.

This is for _remote, short-term_ gigs. You can set your hours. The only
requirement is that you kick ass and add value from day one.

We are looking for generalists:

* Hardcore programmers who learn new technologies and APIs quickly.

* Experienced sysadmins, especially who have experience with AWS and EC2.

And also specialists:

* People with backgrounds in machine learning, natural language processing, information retrieval, and/or search. Medium experience is fine, you don't have to have a PhD.

* Python/Django programmers

* Java programmers

Email your resume and/or github URL to joseph at metaoptimize dot com. I will
send you a code challenge that you can use to evaluate the sort of work you
will do.

[edit: I am just one guy, doing bizdev + tech + hiring. I'll try to get back
to you as soon as possible.]

------
sghael
We're looking to add 1-2 (part-time) to our small, developer driven team.

* Currently a bootstrapped venture, self funded * Revenue generating with extremely low burn. * Killer product, great marketing, solid position (#1 for several competitive keywords on Google)

Us: * Full-stack web-applications engineerings * Ruby on Rails and Django
users * Amazon Web Services, Ubuntu * Actually Agile development (Continuous
Integration, Automated Tests, GIT, multiple daily deployments)

Your ideal expertise is any of the above + some combination of the following:
* Flash/Flex client development (++good on this) * Android or IPhone
development (++ awesome if you've done video development on mobile) * Solid
Design capabilities (+ for Photoshop, Illustrator) * Solid front-end
Javascript/CSS (Haml/Sass even better) * We are a completely virtual org, but
+ for Cambridge/Boston area

We love T-shaped people. Broad knowledge in a lot of technologies, and deep
expertise in a core few. And generally unafraid of learning new things. If you
like to own the whole stack, you'll fit right in.

Books that make our brains tingle: Founders at Work Start Small, Stay Small
Get Real Rework Smart & Gets Things Done Startup Lessons Learned

email me at sghael /@/ stanfordalumni.org

------
zemanel
i'm REALLY looking for remote work [a least], i've developed web applications
with :

\- python: django, tipfy

\- javascript: dojotoolkit (including widgets/dijits), nodejs

\- java: struts, jboss seam

\- mysql/postgres/oracle (been reading couchdb book)

\- linux/sysadmin (managed server's for SMB's without them burning up)

can pickup other stuff with learning on the fly (no PHP, C#, Windows
environments; computer says no)

cheap!

zemanel at zemanel.eu / skype: matrixownsyou

------
vially
I'm a CS student working on a couple of bootstrapped projects involving mosty
Java technologies (Spring - MVC, Batch, ROO). The projects are not generating
enough revenue in order to allow me to hire another programmer, therefore I'm
looking for a consultant/mentor who could take a look over the code every now
and then and give me some advice about how I could improve it.

Basically I'm constantly finding myself in the position where I know that my
code sucks but I don't know any way of improving it.

If you are interested please send me an email at: vially.ichb [at] gmail [d0t]
com

------
antihero
I'll be looking for freelance work mainly in the UK at the end of this
academic year. Would it be OK if I were to post my CV for people to give me
recommendations and improvements? I'd find that really useful given the
demographic of this site.

~~~
ig1
Don't ask permission to ask, just ask. The worst that can happen is that
you'll get downvoted

~~~
MrFlibble
As Grace Hopper said, "It is easier to ask forgiveness than it is to get
permission."

------
dawkins
I am looking for a freelance remote developer for a web application. The
technologies we use are c# (mono), mvc, mysql, Git, CentOs, apache & mod_mono
and haproxy basically.

Also looking for an excellent designer to do a redesign of the site.

We are located in Madrid, Spain.

~~~
ashraful
You did not list your email in your public profile, so I'm replying here.

I am interested in redesigning your website. My portfolio is at
madebyargon.com

Please email me at inlith@gmail.com if you are interested. Thanks.

------
zinssmeister
We are getting ready to bring on some remote freelancers, and of course also
provide freelance (remote) gigs from other startups/companies:
<http://www.virtualrockstars.com>

We are based in Dallas, TX.

------
ooghamist
I am looking for artistic input on handful of animated "intros" with
soundtracks for a smartphone app. These pieces would last approximately 5, 10,
or 20 seconds and would be used to introduce or preface user-generated content
in the form of photos, documents, or event invitations. We are looking
primarily for the right artistic touch and the flexibility to produce work for
hire in specific genres or styles on demand. (Currently looking for
electronica and 60's spy movie styling.) We will pay excellent rates for a
commensurate level of talent.

Please send rate info and online portfolio links to ooghamist at g mail dot
com.

------
gyardley
I'm hiring. iOS client-side work or graphic design, portfolio / prior
experience required. Currently freelance only.

I'd prefer full-time availability but would consider part-time for skilled
candidates.

E-mail is in my profile.

------
mattcrest
Denver, CO - Collaboratory

We're looking for a freelance jr. web designer & developer to contract work
out to on a regular basis (ideally local, but will definitely consider
remote). HN probably isn't our target market, but if you know a new-ish front-
end dev, or are looking to pick up a bit of extra cash, look us up.

<http://letscollab.org/jobs>

Note: if you rock socks, don't sweat all the application cruft, we just wanted
to weed people out (please mention this HN post).

~~~
RDDavies
Email sent!

------
thinkcomp
Palo Alto, CA - Think Computer Corporation

If you have experience writing mobile applications for iPhone, Android or
BlackBerry (or Windows Mobile), we want to talk to you. We run FaceCash, an
up-and-coming mobile payment system that was just deployed all over Stanford
last week and is growing quickly.

<http://www.facecash.com>

<http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/jobs/index.html> to apply.

------
gte910h
Graphical Artist/Designer who can do iPhone work (screens buttons etc). Extra
points for willing to learn the proper methods of cutting PSDs up so we don't
have to open photoshop on the dev machines.

Part time work only, good for a moonlighter or freelancer.

Usually a couple week lead time on things, but sometimes would like a couple
day lead time (and are willing to pay for that).

Please show a portfolio (email in my profile), and a couple estimates how
long/how much the most appropriate portfolio pieces took to do.

------
Deal-Tracker
We are currently looking to hire an all-around hacking guru for our
DealTracker.co project. We have recently completed the UI and design of our
site, and are looking for the right programmer to bring it to life.

Please email your resume along with your availability to: hire [at]
DealTracker.co

After reviewing the submitted resumes, we will contact qualified applicants
with the project details.

Best regards, and best of luck,

<http://DealTracker.co>

------
grouptweet
GroupTweet.com is looking for a webdesigner, ui/ux expert. There are also
potential opportunities for a PHP back end developer. Contact us at jobs at
grouptweet dot com. We are located in Chicago if that makes any difference for
you.

We are an established third party Twitter client which allows unlimited
individuals to update a single Twitter account. Looking to add some cool new
features as well as rebrand/redesign our site.

------
octopus
You can try to use vWorker www.vworker.com for finding interesting projects on
which you can learn new things and get paid.

I have worked on the site since 2006 so I have some experience with
freelancing, if you work 1-3 hours per day you can make a nice profit. However
it will take some time to build yourself a reputation on the site, so don't
expect to make a lot of money from the start.

------
scottobot
Wowzers! We're a highly creative startup in education tech working on an
innovative new product. We strive to make learning fun, engaging, adaptive,
and data-driven. We're looking for a Ruby on Rails developer to build upon our
back-end tools as well as game developers.

For more information visit us at: <http://wowzers.com/jobs>

We are based in Chicago.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Onswipe is. Front-end, html5, javascript, and webkit transform mastery.
j@onswipe.com . We're in NYC.

~~~
csomar
Can you detail more the terms of the job?

------
niles
Looking for a Solr + DB dev to help take www.cleanplates.com to the next level
(MongoDB? JSON API? Rails/Python?).

Off-hour work is fine -- I plan to be in Austin most of next month, so we can
meet in person to collaborate / co-work too. >> niles at cleanplates dot com

~~~
Yzupnick
There is no email that is publicly viewable in your profile page.

~~~
japherwocky
it's in the post

------
zoudini
I'm hiring. iOS and/or backend. js gurus welcomed as well. E-mail is in my
profile.

------
nir
Any NYC Druaplists around? We're looking for front/backend devs to work on a
product that will have a real, positive impact on people's health around the
world.

4 person startup (all grown ups), funded by great VCs.

nir@healthvillageinc.com

------
braindead_in
Hiring Freelance Audio Transcriptionists. <https://callgraph.biz/freelance-
transcription>

~~~
bgraves
I just applied and was rejected very quickly. My email address is in the
system if there's anything that can be done from your side.

aid=4D596BA950255

~~~
braindead_in
Fixed. Sorry about that. Your email raised a false positive for duplicate
application.

------
scribehack
Looking for a PHP hack with Symfony - MVC framework experience. Please email
me at hackernews at optonline.net with hourly rate and availability.

------
rossriley
Interested in hearing from front end visual designers and backend PHP devs
with good MVC/HTML/CSS experience. ross at oneblackbear dot com

~~~
RDDavies
Email sent.

------
Mystalic
Looking for people interested in the mobile photo space, specifically server
side development, but iOS experience is awesome as well.

~~~
japherwocky
You'd probably have better luck if you wrote a bit about the languages and
tools you're using.

------
bryanhun
I need some help with database design and a few queries. Any part-time
freelancer welcome. E-mail is in my profile.

~~~
RDDavies
No, it isn't :). Shoot me an email if you'd like some help.

------
alexchu
we're looking to hire a freelance hacker who's an expert with java media
framework and knows about CDN (amazon cloud front) to help us build our
product. The product is a platform for people to easily share and learn
knowledge. contact me for more details.

------
mfrye
I am looking for a part-time freelancer that's great at C# + LINQ and database
design.

~~~
vishaaall
I am interested mail me at vishal.kr@gmail.com.

------
wlievens
Java developer here looking for small projects! Located in Belgium.

